# Why is he telling me what he's doing



## joni (Aug 12, 2012)

As a newcomer to the forum, i hate to post another item this soon.

Separated hubby is now telling me his schedule, which totally upsets me inside.

45 minutes ago he came home with our dog, and just had to tell me he's playing trivia tonight and where, and that he's taking his girlfriend out on Thursday instead of Wednesday.

I already know he's emotionally and verbally abusive, but this is getting to me, and i don't want it to.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

you guys share the dog?

wow..
hedoesnt need to be hurting you like that.


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

Why not approach your separation & sharing the dog in the same way that some couples treat sharing the kids.

Tell him "I am in the process of emotionally disconnecting from you and moving on with my life. I think the best way for me to do that is to not talk with you anymore. Therefore, I don't want to talk to you unless it relates to Sparky (& legal details). If you need to contact me about Sparky do it by email. I'm sure you understand why I need my own space in this challenging time."


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

I see you share a house,so maybe he's giving you a heads up in case you have plans of your own.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

I know that in my state, regarding kids, one of the factors the court uses to evaluate custody is how well each estranged spouse communicates with the other. Maybe he has been taking lessons


----------



## hotdogs (Aug 9, 2012)

Start telling him all of your plans, even if they aren't true. Be sure to include your new gorgeous boyfriend who is so amazing in the sack that you need hours to plan your evening. Why not? The only thing you have to lose here is him annoying you with his details.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Next time tell him to hurry and get the hell out. You got a date coming over and if the guy's interested you might get lucky tonight. So you have to shower and get ready for him.

I wonder how long he'll sit in his car down the street waiting for this guy to show up.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

joni said:


> 45 minutes ago he came home with our dog, and just had to tell me he's playing trivia tonight and where, and that he's taking his girlfriend out on Thursday instead of Wednesday.
> 
> I already know he's emotionally and verbally abusive, but this is getting to me, and i don't want it to.


He's trying to play with you. Play along. Tell him you have both a boyfriend AND a girlfriend. Rather than get sexual, make up some lie about how good the relationship is going. Also include some made up children. "Dave's kids just love me" then share a story about how the 5 year old drew a picture of you and Dave in art class and you thought it was the cutest thing in the world.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

ShawnD said:


> He's trying to play with you. Play along. Tell him you have both a boyfriend AND a girlfriend. Rather than get sexual, make up some lie about how good the relationship is going. Also include some made up children. "Dave's kids just love me" then share a story about how the 5 year old drew a picture of you and Dave in art class and you thought it was the cutest thing in the world.


I'm an animal lover- but having gone through divorce from hell 12 years ago sharing custody of kids - no way in HELL would I put myself through unneeded contact with an ex over a dog! My sister did the same and I told her she was NUTS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chasing_rainbows (Apr 3, 2012)

golfergirl said:


> I'm an animal lover- but having gone through divorce from hell 12 years ago sharing custody of kids - *no way in HELL would I put myself through unneeded contact with an ex over a dog!* My sister did the same and I told her she was NUTS!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

The next time he starts this say: "You don't have to tell me what you're doing. Just as I don't have to tell you. We are separated, after all."

Don't say it in a rude tone but in a very matter-of-fact way.


----------



## joni (Aug 12, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> The next time he starts this say: "You don't have to tell me what you're doing. Just as I don't have to tell you. We are separated, after all."
> 
> Don't say it in a rude tone but in a very matter-of-fact way.


----------



## joni (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks again for all your opinions.

It is his dog really, and i don't intend to babysit her for him.

Our real estate agent is coming tomorrow, and the house is going up for sale. I've had a belly full of this ass.... to last me a lifetime.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well just think, pretty soon you won't have to deal with this "belly full of this a$$."



Stop babysitting or whatever you are doing for him. You are separated. He needs to find another babysitter.


----------

